# Alors que pensez-vous du dernier Harry Potter? [SPOILERS!!!]



## Adrienhb (24 Juillet 2007)

Alors votre avis sur ce 7&#232;me volume?

Perso, j'ai beaucoup aim&#233;. Sans doute pas mon volume pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, mais j'ai pass&#233; un excellent moment ce week-end &#224; lire au point de faire de ma nuit de dimanche &#224; lundi une nuit blanche pour le terminer.  Si vous ne l'avez d&#233;j&#224; lu... mais qu'attendez-vous????

:modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:*Bon tention je passe en mode spoilers *:modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:


















​














Pas m&#233;content de casser le rythme habituel d'une ann&#233;e scolaire.  M&#234;me si parfois je trouve qu'ils passent pas mal de temps &#224; rien faire dans la campagne, ce changement d'atmosph&#232;re &#233;tait plus que sympa.
Le final, disons &#224; partir de la bataille d'Hogwarts n'&#233;tait pas forc&#233;ment celui auquel je m'attendais, mais c'&#233;tait sympa de revoir revenir tout le monde l&#224; o&#249; tout a commenc&#233;. Et, Rowling nous avait d&#233;j&#224; fait le coup, mais je lui tire de nouveau mon chapeau pour avoir su tuer des personnages auxquels on &#233;tait attach&#233;.  La mort d'Harry avec son c&#244;t&#233; Matrix m'a un peu surpris, mais l&#224; aussi bien ammen&#233;, surtout pour un tel grand final.
Quelques remarques en vrac:
Snape... soit il avait vraiment trahi, soit il &#233;tait li&#233; par son serment &#224; Cissy, soit il devait ex&#233;cuter son plan jusqu'au bout. Je n'aurais pas imagin&#233; cette 4&#232;me option, ou plut&#244;t ce plan-l&#224;! Chapeau. Et triste histoire que la sienne.  Longbottom est aussi un personnage qui a superbement &#233;volu&#233;. J'aime beaucoup. Luna toujours aussi parfaite, j'aurais bien voulu savoir ce qu'elle devient. Une Mrs. Longbottom? 
Le trio... difficile de toujours se dire qu'ils n'ont que 17 ans, mais rien &#224; redire sur eux.
Tiens par contre une question... Si cette cape est LA cape, comment se fait-il que Mad-Eye puisse voir &#224; travers? (Oui je passe du coq &#224; l'&#226;ne).
Autre chose &#224; noter: comment en parlant de Voldi, Rowling r&#233;ussit &#224; parler de mont&#233;e d'un autoritarisme. Superbe.  Franchement, la qualit&#233; de son r&#233;cit est &#224; saluer!

Bref, tout &#231;a pour dire que j'ai ador&#233; ce roman et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement cette s&#233;rie, qu'il y aura sans doute encore beaucoup &#224; dire... et que si je ne souhaite pas de romans suppl&#233;mentaires, j'esp&#232;re que Rowling publiera cette encyclop&#233;die dont elle parle sur son site, juste pour savoir ce que chacun devient.


Allez &#224; vous!


A.


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

pas d'avis j'ai jamais lu un harry potter moi


----------



## Nephou (24 Juillet 2007)

Bon, vu qu&#8217;il y a un fil sur _kohlanta,_ on va dire que ce fil a sa place&#8230; merci, circulez y'a plus rien &#224; voir


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juillet 2007)

Nooon on peut en rediscuter sérieusement?

Merci Nephou.

Bon donc... vu le nombre d'exemplaires vendus... rassurez-moi y a tout de même des macistes parmi eux non? 

Et en attendant Bassman, je ne peux que te recommander cette lecture... cette série est tout simplement excellente.

A.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

Maciste ????







Piti&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; !!!!!!

_"Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?" :rateau:
_  

Bon. Enfin, &#224; la limite des macusers donc&#8230;

Je ne saurais trop te renvoyer vers la recherche, afin d'y trouver les fils qui avaient &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233;s lors de la sortie des tomes pr&#233;c&#233;dents. Tu y trouveras peut-&#234;tre des gens &#224; contacter directement ? (mais arr&#234;te de les appeler _maciste_, ils viendront jamais sinon&#8230


----------



## huexley (24 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai dormi devant le premier film ca compte ?


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4342534 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Enfin, à la limite des macusers donc
> 
> Je ne saurais trop te renvoyer vers la recherche, afin d'y trouver les fils qui avaient été créés lors de la sortie des tomes précédents. Tu y trouveras peut-être des gens à contacter directement ? (mais arrête de les appeler _maciste_, ils viendront jamais sinon)



Franchement le principe d'un forum n'est pas de contacter les gens en direct... :mouais:

Et non, non j'insiste sur Maciste, prononcé Maquiste. 

A.


----------



## Nexka (25 Juillet 2007)

Je suis en train de le lire, mais je ne suis qu'au début, donc je peux pas trop te dire ce que j'en pense 


Sinon c'est vrai qu'à partir du 4éme livre, les bouquins ne sont pas mal du tout. :love: Ne vous basez pas sur les films... J'y retrouve pas ce que j'aime tant dans les livres... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Bon, moi je croyais qu'un spoiler c'était un bout de plastique ridicule et hors de prix que les fans de tunning accrochaient sous leur caisse pour qu'elles ne puissent plus passer les dos d'âne...

Je ne voyais pas trop le rapport avec Harry Potter (dont, au passage j'attend avec impatience la traduction en français pour dévorer le septième tome)

Vois-tu mon problème ?

Je vais tâcher d'oublier le peu que j'ai lu de tes révélations avant de manquer m'étrangler d'indignation...

Tu finiras cerné de velus musclés huilés et en sueur (des macistes quoi) et ça sera bien fait pour toi !

Sinon, entre les "super, j'adore", les "rien à carrer du morveux qui se tripote la baguette magique" et les 3.000.000.000.000 versions perso de ce qu'aurais dû être la fin de ce livre plutôt que celle qui est, je te prédis un fil assez giratoire - mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Lors du dernier tome, on avait inflig&#233; un avertissement velu au mec qui avait divulgu&#233; en noir sur blanc que dumbeldore mourrait.

J'avoue que &#231;a me titille. C'est pas suffisant de se d&#233;douaner en &#233;crivant [spoilers]. Effectivement, encore faut-il savoir ce que &#231;a veut dire&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4343088 a dit:
			
		

> Lors du dernier tome, on avait inflig&#233; un avertissement velu au mec qui avait divulgu&#233; en noir sur blanc que dumbeldore mourrait.
> 
> J'avoue que &#231;a me titille. C'est pas suffisant de se d&#233;douaner en &#233;crivant [spoilers]. Effectivement, encore faut-il savoir ce que &#231;a veut dire&#8230; :mouais:


Quoi? Dumbledore meure dans le dernier tome?!?


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4343088 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> J'avoue que ça me titille.
> (...)


Cochon !... 



_chuis pu là ! ---->[]  _


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je vais tâcher d'oublier le peu que j'ai lu de tes révélations avant de manquer m'étrangler d'indignation...



Désolé... le livre n'étant sorti qu'en anglais et demandant l'avis de ceux qui l'avaient lu, donc qui a priori connaîtraient l'anglais, et cette expression rentrant dans le vocabulaire courant... j'ai cru que c'était suffisamment explicite. 
Vraiment désolé. :rose: 

Mais si cela peut te rassurer: en me relisant je me rends compte que tu ne peux aller que vers des fausses pistes. En gros.

Allez courage, plus que quelques mois... on te revoit à la sortie française?  

A.

Nexka... t'en es oùùùù?


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4343088 a dit:
			
		

> Lors du dernier tome, on avait infligé un avertissement velu au mec qui avait divulgué en noir sur blanc que dumbeldore mourrait.
> 
> J'avoue que ça me titille. C'est pas suffisant de se dédouaner en écrivant [spoilers]. Effectivement, encore faut-il savoir ce que ça veut dire :mouais:



Bon je vais plaider ma cause:

- Le thread s'appelle: "Que pensez-vous du dernier HP?", pas "À votre avis que se passe-t-il dans le dernier HP?". En d'autres termes il sous-entend que ceux qui y viennent discuter du livre l'ont lu...
C'est en partant de cet a priori que je n'ai pas blanchi mon message.
- "Spoiler" est un terme qui se répand de plus en plus.
- Seuls ceux qui ont lu le livre comprendont mes remarques. Les autres se tromperont.

 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

La plaidoirie est tout sauf convaincante. Il me semble que PonkHead qui est loin d'&#234;tre un imb&#233;cile (ne dites pas que j'ai dit &#231;a, je le nierai !) a fait part de sa d&#233;ception de la fa&#231;on la plus aimable qui soit.


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4343108 a dit:
			
		

> La plaidoirie est tout sauf convaincante. Il me semble que PonkHead qui est loin d'être un imbécile (ne dites pas que j'ai dit ça, je le nierai !) a fait part de sa déception de la façon la plus aimable qui soit.



Et j'y ai répondu... et je ne nie aucunement l'amabilité de PonkHead ni le prend pour un imbécile.
Par contre j'ai expliqué mon raisonnement. J'ai créé ce fil sans arrière-pensée juste pour discuter du dernier tome avec ceux qui l'ont lu. Pas dans l'idée d'en dévoiler le contenu à ceux qui ne l'ont pas lu.
Maintenant désolé de ne pas t'avoir convaincu, mais c'est la stricte vérité.

Et dans tous les cas, je suis encore plus désolé que PonkHead ait lu mon premier post.
Même si au final, il n'a pas appris grand chose, pour ne pas dire rien du tout.

A.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Je commence à bien l'aimer ce fil, tout le monde y dit du bien de moi...

Plus sérieusement, pour faire vite, tu risques d'avoir entre ce fil et celui générique sur les coup de coeurs/de pompes littéraires la même différence qu'entre un fan-club et une bibliothèque.

Moi, je préfère me prommener dans une bibliothèque, parce qu'au-delà de ce que j'aime et connait déjà, j'y ai des surprises, des découvertes, de l'inatendu.

Mais, quand je l'aurais lu ce septième tome, si le fil existe encore, si j'ai le temps, l'envie, si j'ai quelque chose à en dire, alors oui, je viendrais peut-être le dire ici.
Mais ça fait beaucoup de si.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'aime pas PonkHead.

En plus il fait semblant de s'int&#233;resser a Harry Potter, alors qu'en fait c'est m&#234;me pas vrai.
C'est un menteur !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4343179 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas PonkHead.
> 
> En plus il fait semblant de s'intéresser a Harry Potter, alors qu'en fait c'est même pas vrai.
> C'est un menteur !


Tu dis ça parce que t'as honte : ta femme a mis des spoilers grotesque sur son camion pour se la péter quand elle rammène tes potes bourrés du macumba et tu as peur que je crache l'info.

Ah ben, c'est fait.
Fallait pas me chercher !

(m'en fous, j'ai mis spoiler dans la phrase, j'ai le droit de balancer)

Sur ce, je m'en vais, parce que, question sorcier et sorcière, y a un vert qui joue pas mal du balai en ce moment.


----------



## Nexka (25 Juillet 2007)

Moi je le lit en anglais et comme je parle pas anglais, ben c'est pas évident  .. Le traducteur google fait des trucs bizarres des fois :mouais: 

Mais j'ai compris qu'à la fin le bateau il coule.. 


Adrien, j'en suis au chapitre ten!


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on mourir dans une derni&#232;re tome ou dans un dernier camenbert on va pas en faire tout un fromage non plus&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je commence à bien l'aimer ce fil, tout le monde y dit du bien de moi...



Et ta connerie?!? 



PonkHead a dit:


> Sur ce, je m'en vais, parce que, question sorcier et sorcière, y a un vert qui joue pas mal du balai en ce moment.



... Avec un zèle qui confine au Trouble Obsessionnel Compulsif, genre ceux qui repassent 4 fois le balais pour voir s'ils ont pas semé des poils de balais au premier passage...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Dernière modification par Nephou Aujourd'hui à 17h16. Motif: ya pas que le balais dans la vie ya la glu aussi



Tu me fââând le coeeeuuur... J'ai le coeur fââându par toâââ!


----------



## jugnin (25 Juillet 2007)

_...Avec Harry Potter, qu'est-ce qu'on SPOILE !_




Ah vraiment ?


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2007)

Ren




PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je préfère me prommener dans une bibliothèque, parce qu'au-delà de ce que j'aime et connait déjà, j'y ai des surprises, des découvertes, de l'inatendu.



Perso, j'ai toujours préféré les fils mono-thèmes: ça rend la discussion plus facile à suivre et plus précise... 
Je ne vais pas discuter du Potter avec des gens qui l'ont lu de la même façon que sur une discussion où tous ne s'y intéressent pas forcément...
'fin bon pour l'instant sur ce fil on discute un peu de tout sauf de Potter... à croire que personne ne l'a lu.  




Nexka a dit:


> Adrien, j'en suis au chapitre ten! [/SIZE][/FONT]


Flûte, j'ai prêté hier mon exemplaire à une amie... Bon en attendant si Google te pose des problèmes, n'hésite pas.

A.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Ben c'est un peu le probl&#232;me de ton &#233;valuation en fait&#8230;

Il y a un fil dans lequel on parle de livres sans que la discussion ne d&#233;rive jamais. Ce fil est g&#233;n&#233;rique. Soit. Mais&#8230; il a ses avantages. tout le monde le conna&#238;t. Les gens qui trouvent &#231;a con n'y vont pas. C'est un avantage quasi unique de ce fil.

Mais toi, en ouvrant UN fil pour UN livre, premi&#232;rement, tu refais ce que d'autres ont fait avant toi, qui ont vu le fil fermer sans indication aucune puisque la cause &#233;tait entendue : &#231;a n'int&#233;resse pas la majorit&#233;&#8230; Bigre.
Deuxi&#232;mement, le message inconscient que tu passes est : "le fil sur les livres, l&#224;, c'est naze, en plus, moi je vais ouvrir le fil g&#233;nial sur le livre g&#233;nial". Crois moi. Si si. Les esprits tordus du bar (dont je fais partie, par mim&#233;tisme&#8230 pensent &#231;a, j'ai de l'exp&#233;rience en la mati&#232;re.
Troisi&#232;mement, quoi que tu t'en d&#233;fendes, tu lourdes un truc sur l'histoire. Potter claque&#8230; merde. J'imagine que &#231;a devait sembler tellement &#233;vident pour toi au point que personne ne pouvait esp&#233;rer en avoir la surprise en le lisant&#8230;

Fatalement, il n'y a plus qu'un espoir pour que ton fil tienne : que le sujet int&#233;resse vraiment.


----------



## Nexka (25 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Flûte, j'ai prêté hier mon exemplaire à une amie... Bon en attendant si Google te pose des problèmes, n'hésite pas.
> 
> A.


 
Non mais je plaisantais, Harry Potter en Anglais ça va encore, j'arrive à suivre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Sans l'avoir lu, on peut supposer que :

Tous ceux qui ont lu les 6 premiers vont lire le septième pour savoir comment ça finit.

A l'inverse, les détracteurs de la série ne liront pas ce tome. Ils se sont déjà fadé un des premiers tomes, ils n'aiment pas, point barre.

L'auteur étant la même, les personnages aussi, l'intrigue la suite et la fin des précédents, et vu l'adhésion générée par la série, il est probable donc que tous ceux qui le liront le trouveront bien.

Par contre, il générera beaucoup de frustration, donc de déception. Chacun s'est fait sa petite intrigue, ses petites suppositions, son idée de la complexité de l'intrigue - il y a autant de septième tome potentiel que de fan de la série, aucun ne sera donc totalement "le bon"... Et on est toujours déçu à l'aune de son adoration.

Donc ?

Donc, ce septième tome sera jugé "bien" mais ne sera pas considéré comme le meilleur (ce poste restant, à mon avis, au tome 4) - il se pourrait même qu'il rejoigne les tomes 2 et 5 en queue de peloton.

Le film devrait sortir aux alentours de 2011, il sera assez plat comme tous ses prédécesseurs - le choix ayant été fait dès le début de faire des films pour la partie la plus jeune du public potterien.

Voilà.

On prend les paris ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2007)

Sinon, du coup, j'ai une question. C'est qui r&#233;ellement qui meure?

Une r&#233;ponse par message priv&#233; est possible pour ne pas se faire pourrir par ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore lu et qui ne savent pas ce que veut dire Spoiler


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Non mais je plaisantais, Harry Potter en Anglais ça va encore, j'arrive à suivre



Et en Grec ancien, en jupette, sandalettes et le corps généreusement oint d'huile parfumée?...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et en Grec ancien, en jupette, sandalettes et le corps généreusement oint d'huile parfumée


A se tripoter la baguette magique en attendant d'enfourcher son gros balai ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> A se tripoter la baguette magique en attendant d'enfourcher son gros balai ?



Tout de suite des chichis!...


----------



## Nexka (25 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et en Grec ancien, en jupette, sandalettes et le corps généreusement oint d'huile parfumée?...


 
Enfin bon il a que 17ans quand même...  

Mmmmh tu me donnes envie d'aller remater la saison 1 de Rome tient :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Faudra que je pense &#224; ressortir les vieux films que j'ai tourn&#233; quand j'avais 17 ans, tiens&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4343616 a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que je pense à ressortir les vieux films que j'ai tourné quand j'avais 17 ans, tiens :rateau:


Avec un (slip) kangourou ?!...


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4343300 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un fil dans lequel on parle de livres sans que la discussion ne d&#233;rive jamais. Ce fil est g&#233;n&#233;rique. Soit. Mais&#8230; il a ses avantages. tout le monde le conna&#238;t. Les gens qui trouvent &#231;a con n'y vont pas. C'est un avantage quasi unique de ce fil.



Euuh... on pourrait zaaactement dire la m&#234;me chose sur un fil sur un sujet... Les gens pas int&#233;ress&#233;s par HP ne sont pas oblig&#233;s d'y venir... 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4343300 a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi, en ouvrant UN fil pour UN livre, premi&#232;rement, tu refais ce que d'autres ont fait avant toi, qui ont vu le fil fermer sans indication aucune puisque la cause &#233;tait entendue : &#231;a n'int&#233;resse pas la majorit&#233;&#8230; Bigre.



Un fil doit forc&#233;ment recueillir l'int&#233;r&#234;t de la majorit&#233;? 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4343300 a dit:
			
		

> Deuxi&#232;mement, le message inconscient que tu passes est : "le fil sur les livres, l&#224;, c'est naze, en plus, moi je vais ouvrir le fil g&#233;nial sur le livre g&#233;nial". Crois moi. Si si. Les esprits tordus du bar (dont je fais partie, par mim&#233;tisme&#8230 pensent &#231;a, j'ai de l'exp&#233;rience en la mati&#232;re.



Ben remettez votre esprit droit... je n'ai pas &#224; un seul moment dit que le fil sur les livres est nul, ni m&#234;me sous-entendu la chose. 
J'ai juste dit que si j'y vais pour dire HP7 est g&#233;nial, en gros je n'irais pas plus loin parce que je ne sais pas &#224; qui je m'adresse.
Par contre sur un fil o&#249; a priori seuls les fans de la s&#233;rie seront je pourrais expliquer que j'ai appr&#233;ci&#233; qu'enfin Snape et McGonagall s'avouent qu'en fait ils s'aiment et que j'ai regret&#233; que Dudley soit devenu mince au d&#233;but du livre! (Je dois pr&#233;ciser que j'ai invent&#233; ces deux exemples? Ou vous avez vraiment un esprit tordu?)




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4343300 a dit:
			
		

> Troisi&#232;mement, quoi que tu t'en d&#233;fendes, tu lourdes un truc sur l'histoire. Potter claque&#8230; merde. J'imagine que &#231;a devait sembler tellement &#233;vident pour toi au point que personne ne pouvait esp&#233;rer en avoir la surprise en le lisant&#8230;



Ma position reste inchang&#233;e: celui qui n'a pas lu le livre ne peut pas tirer grand chose de ce que j'ai dit. Je paie un verre &#224; celui qui imagine la fin apr&#232;s m'avoir lu...
M&#234;me si je rappelle que l'id&#233;e originelle &#233;tait d'en discuter entre personnes qui l'avaient lu...



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4343300 a dit:
			
		

> Fatalement, il n'y a plus qu'un espoir pour que ton fil tienne : que le sujet int&#233;resse vraiment.



Bon on verra... je n'en fais pas non plus une affaire perso... si le fil tient et qu'on peut avoir une discussion sur le 7&#232;me et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement la s&#233;rie, tant mieux. Sinon... ben partie remise pour un autre sujet.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Par contre, il générera beaucoup de frustration, donc de déception. Chacun s'est fait sa petite intrigue, ses petites suppositions, son idée de la complexité de l'intrigue - il y a autant de septième tome potentiel que de fan de la série, aucun ne sera donc totalement "le bon"... Et on est toujours déçu à l'aune de son adoration.
> 
> Donc ?
> 
> Donc, ce septième tome sera jugé "bien" mais ne sera pas considéré comme le meilleur (ce poste restant, à mon avis, au tome 4) - il se pourrait même qu'il rejoigne les tomes 2 et 5 en queue de peloton.



Autant je partage ton avis sur le fait que ce 7ème tome ne sera sans doute pas vu comme le meilleur de la série (perso j'hésite entre le 6 et le 2, voir le 3...), autant je ne suis pas sûr que chaque fan a imaginé "sa" fin et donc sera déçu par celle choisie par Rowling.



PonkHead a dit:


> Le film devrait sortir aux alentours de 2011, il sera assez plat comme tous ses prédécesseurs - le choix ayant été fait dès le début de faire des films pour la partie la plus jeune du public potterien.



Ça les films, depuis le 2ème (voir le 1er), on s'enfonce dans la "bouserie"... seul le 3 sort son épingle du jeu.




gwen a dit:


> Sinon, du coup, j'ai une question. C'est qui réellement qui meure?



Un personnage de roman peut-il mourir? Sérieux? Il te suffit de fermer les yeux pour le faire vivre bien longtemps après avoir refermé le livre...
Mmmh?
Aaah tu parlais dans le 7ème tome... bé là il te faudra le lire. Si, si! 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et en Grec ancien, en jupette, sandalettes et le corps généreusement oint d'huile parfumée?...



Remarque, c'est possible... 


A.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Un personnage de roman peut-il mourir? Sérieux? Il te suffit de fermer les yeux pour le faire vivre bien longtemps après avoir refermé le livre...
> Mmmh?
> Aaah tu parlais dans le 7ème tome... bé là il te faudra le lire. Si, si!



Méchant  Bon, ben je vais attendre et le lire un de ces 4, quand j'aurais le temps. C'est a  dire vraiment pas tout de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Ça les films, depuis le 2ème (voir le 1er), on s'enfonce dans la "bouserie"... seul le 3 sort son épingle du jeu.


Je n'ai pas encore vu le 5 - depuis le premier, j'attend leur sortie en vidéo pour les voir.
Mais j'ai vu les 4 autres...

A chaque fois :
* Réalisateur moyen, interchangeable, un robot ?
* Acteurs moyens dans les rôles principaux ('tain, je suis dans un jour gentil là, parce que celui qui joue Ron, il aurait fait "Hélène et les garçons" les doigts dans le nez et Harry a à peu près autant d'expression faciales différentes que Steven Seagall...)
* Effets spéciaux bien faits mais sans imagination, sans originalité.
* Scénario gommant toute profondeur des romans pour ne retenir qu'un catalogue de péripéties agitées.
* Rabotage des personnages au rang de stéréotypes que l'on croirait sorti tout droit d'une série pour pré-ados genre "Dawson"

C'est du téléfilm a gros budget, fait à la chaîne, un produit de consommation pour les 8-12 ans trop feignasses pour lire les livres (ou trop neuneu pour les comprendre) et tellement plat qu'il faut incurgiter un bon kilo de popcorn arrosé de coca pour ne pas y bailler aux corneilles.
De l'usine à décérébrés obèses.

Après, le 3 est peut-être un peu moins mauvais que les autres...
Peut-être - mais les deux premiers étaient tellement calamiteux que en comparaison...
(et je ne me souviens tellement pas du 4 que je commence à douter l'avoir vu, finalement)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Euuh... on pourrait zaaactement dire la m&#234;me chose sur un fil sur un sujet... Les gens pas int&#233;ress&#233;s par HP ne sont pas oblig&#233;s d'y venir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que la litt&#233;rature est un sujet bien trop vaste pour que chacun vienne ouvrir un fil sur LE bouquin qu'il aime et dont il estime qu'il est excellent au point de forc&#233;ment regrouper un fan club.

Moi, dans la foul&#233;e, j'ouvre un fil pour chaque tome de terres et fondations, pour chaque tome du seigneur des anneaux, pour chaque tome de la tour sombre, etc. etc. Je con&#231;ois que tu souhaites b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la plus &#233;l&#233;mentaire des libert&#233;s dans ce forum d'expression, mais le propos du bar n'est pas de devenir un salon litt&#233;raire&#8230; Ce qu'on est en droit de d&#233;plorer, vu la hauteur des &#233;changes dans certains fils. Le probl&#232;me donc est : comment est-ce que la mod&#233;ration que je repr&#233;sente ici va pouvoir dire aux prochains membres du bar qui voudront le m&#234;me jours ouvrir chacun un fil sur les bouquins qu'ils aiment qu'ils ne devraient pas ?

Enfin, j'ai bien conscience que nos soucis ne vous encombrent pas l'esprit, et que tu places ton sujet en bien plus haute estime que je ne semble le faire.

Aussi, je m'arr&#234;terai l&#224; et me contenterai de regarder comment le fil tourne. Ainsi que je l'ai fait pour les fils sur les derniers tomes. 
Maintenant, si mon discours force les fans &#224; se rebeller et &#224; se montrer au grand jour, mon irascibilit&#233; l&#233;gendaire aura au moins servi &#224; quelque chose&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2007)

Doit bien exister des forums consacr&#233;s &#224; HP, non?


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2007)

Il doit aussi exister des forums sp&#233;cialis&#233;s pour les personnes qui pensent que tel sujet n&#8217;a pas sa place dans tel forum


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Ed, bouges pas, j'ai ce qu'il te faut :

http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&...0&ct=result&cd=1&q=forum+harry+potter&spell=1

A toi de choisir dans le tas.

De rien


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Il doit aussi exister des forums sp&#233;cialis&#233;s pour les personnes qui pensent que tel sujet n&#8217;a pas sa place dans tel forum


Ok  Je fais une recherche Google et je m'y abonne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4343825 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais le propos du bar n'est pas de devenir un salon littéraire



Oh putain d'Adèle©!!!! Que DocEvil nous protège!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4343853 a dit:
			
		

> Ed, bouges pas, j'ai ce qu'il te faut :
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&...0&ct=result&cd=1&q=forum+harry+potter&spell=1
> 
> ...


Quelle saloperie que cet Internet.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Supprime internet.plist et tout ira mieux Ed


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Après, le 3 est peut-être un peu moins mauvais que les autres...
> Peut-être - mais les deux premiers étaient tellement calamiteux que en comparaison...
> (et je ne me souviens tellement pas du 4 que je commence à douter l'avoir vu, finalement)



Le 3 est le seul qui ait réussi à prendre suffisamment de libertés avec le livre pour développer sa musique personnelle. Les deux premiers étaient une carte postale du livre, le 4ème se résumait à une scène par personnage secondaire... triste.

A.


----------



## Gregware73 (27 Juillet 2007)

perso je trouve ça interessant du harry potter dans l'univers mac, si on veut justifier la place d'un tel sujet on peut peut-être faire un paralléle entre la montée de voldemort et celle de windows  , et le totalitarisme de windows que nous povres petits macintoshiens essayont de combattre même si tout le monde ou presque (linux) s'est rallié au méchant.En y reflechissant bien on peut aussi faire ça avec asterix  .

Mis à part ça le livre est vraiment stylé, même si à la fin le coup de la baguette me parait tiré par les cheveux. J'avait trouvé la scéne dans le 4 plus impressionante et encore plus dans le 6.Par contre l'épilogue est digne des feux de l'amour.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2007)

Gregware73 a dit:


> ...Par contre l'épilogue est digne des feux de l'amour.



Avec du poil autour...


----------



## Gregware73 (27 Juillet 2007)

ben non justement, le fait de retrouver la racine "epil" vient du fait que c'est le moment le plus lisse d'un roman, aussi doux que la peau de...mais je m'égare


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Juillet 2007)

Gregware73 a dit:


> Mis à part ça le livre est vraiment stylé, même si à la fin le coup de la baguette me parait tiré par les cheveux. J'avait trouvé la scéne dans le 4 plus impressionante et encore plus dans le 6.Par contre l'épilogue est digne des feux de l'amour.



Bon je vais blanchir sinon on va encore dire que je spoile:

Le coup de la baguette? Euh laquelle?

Pour l'épilogue, oui c'est un peu happy ending, mais bon est-ce que ce n'est pas plus ou moins tout ce que l'on attendait de chacun? 

A.


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Pour l'épilogue, oui c'est un peu happy ending, mais bon est-ce que ce n'est pas plus ou moins tout ce que l'on attendait de chacun?



Et donc, personne ne meurt?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Rassurez-moi, c'est bien le dernier ?


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juillet 2007)

Normalement il y en a 2 et des gros qui passent à l'as  
Alors ? personne se mouille  (moi j'ai ma combine ... semi étanche )

Si c'est le dernier ? tout dépend s'il se reproduit, s'ils font des oeufs (sait on jamais avec ces sorciers) :mouais: on barré pour des siècles


----------



## Gregware73 (28 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Bon je vais blanchir sinon on va encore dire que je spoile:
> 
> Le coup de la baguette? Euh laquelle?
> 
> ...



Eh bien la elder wand avec le fait que ce soit malfoy qui la poss&#233;de rapport au 6&#233;me tome et qu'entre temps harry ait vol&#233; celle de malfoy ce qui le conduit a devenir le vrai maitre de la elder wan je trouve &#231;a vraiment tir&#233; par les cheveux  

En ce qui concerne l'epilogue j'aurais aimer quelque chose de plus large incluant plus de personnages, plus de details sur l'&#234;tat du monde magique apr&#233;s &#231;a, au niveau d'hogwart et du minist&#233;re,sa retrouvaille avec ginny(un peu de sexe..toutes les perversions a base de baguette et autres sortil&#233;ges....) est-ce que harry est auror ou gogo-danceur par exemple?..

Et pour rep &#224; gwen si si ya beaucoup de monde qui meurt....mais bon comme disait l'autre la mort n'est qu'une &#233;tape


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Juillet 2007)

*NOTE SI VOUS ARRIVEZ: *
*SI VOUS N'AVEZ PAS LU LE 7&#232;me TOME,
MIEUX VAUT NE PAS LIRE CE QUI SE DIT SUR CE FIL.*​*

*













Donc nous disions:
->Gregware73;4346120


Pour la baguette, fl&#251;te j'ai d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;t&#233; mon volume... mais je crains que tu n'oublies Snape dans l'histoire... 

Pour l'&#233;pilogue, je suis d'accord avec toi que sur certains c&#244;t&#233;s on reste sur sa faim. Mais cela ne m'a pas g&#234;n&#233;... encore moins depuis que Rowling a d&#233;clar&#233; qu'il &#233;tait plus que probable qu'elle &#233;crive son encyclop&#233;die potteresque pour y livrer tout ce qu'elle a imagin&#233; et n'a pu mettre dans les romans.  :love:
Tiens je viens de trouver cet article... tout (ou presque) de ce qui manquait selon toi dans l'&#233;pilogue s'y trouve. 

A.


----------



## spud34 (28 Juillet 2007)

Gregware73 a dit:


> perso je trouve &#231;a interessant du harry potter dans l'univers mac, si on veut justifier la place d'un tel sujet on peut peut-&#234;tre faire un parall&#233;le entre la mont&#233;e de voldemort et celle de windows  , et le totalitarisme de windows que nous povres petits macintoshiens essayont de combattre m&#234;me si tout le monde ou presque (linux) s'est ralli&#233; au m&#233;chant.En y reflechissant bien on peut aussi faire &#231;a avec asterix  .



Tu vas peut-&#234;tre un peu loin, l&#224;, ou du moins, on peut &#233;tablir le m&#234;me parall&#232;le avec toutes les histoires de gentils et de m&#233;chants... Parler de Harry Potter, soit, mais y a d&#233;j&#224; un fil qui parle litt&#233;rature, &#231;' aurait &#233;t&#233; bien de le voir l&#224;-bas. Mais, c'est comme tout ce qui touche ce fameux sorcier, on en fait des caisses! personellement, je trouve &#231;a assez path&#233;tique (comme tous les "fanatismes, ceci dit...)


----------



## Gregware73 (28 Juillet 2007)

Mais non j'oublie pas Snape parceque vu que c'est malfoy qui est devenue le maitre, il est devenue un peu useless le snape pour recuperer la elder wand. Merci bien pour l'article.

Pour repondre à Spud34, je dirais que je suis d'accord sur l'énormel battage qui est fait autour de ce phénoméne, mais en même temps je me dit qu'il y a peu de bouquins comme les harry potter qui ont su renouveler un genre et passionné une génération entiére, non pas parcequ'il y a eu un buzz médiatique mais bien en fonction de la qualité de l'écriture et de l'imagination de l'auteur. Pour moi les harry potter ne sont pas des livres comme les autres, et ont peu être droit à un fil special.


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Juillet 2007)

Gregware73 a dit:


> Mais non j'oublie pas Snape parceque vu que c'est malfoy qui est devenue le maitre, il est devenue un peu useless le snape pour recuperer la elder wand. Merci bien pour l'article.



Chuis bête en effet! Sinon Voldi n'aurait pas fait ce qu'il a fait avant d'aller à Hogwart!



Gregware73 a dit:


> Pour repondre à Spud34, je dirais que je suis d'accord sur l'énormel battage qui est fait autour de ce phénoméne, mais en même temps je me dit qu'il y a peu de bouquins comme les harry potter qui ont su renouveler un genre et passionné une génération entiére, non pas parcequ'il y a eu un buzz médiatique mais bien en fonction de la qualité de l'écriture et de l'imagination de l'auteur. Pour moi les harry potter ne sont pas des livres comme les autres, et ont peu être droit à un fil special.




Je seconde ton avis sur la série.

Une chtite anecdote. La librairie où j'ai mes habitudes est une librairie spécialisée jeunesse. Depuis le temps que j'y vais (en gros une vingtaine d'années), je connais un peu les libraires et il m'arrive de passer régulièrement une bonne demi-heure à discuter de leur boulot ou de livres.  Harry Potter a été un sujet régulier de discussions et voilà en résumé ce qu'ils m'ont dit:
- En 30 ans d'existence, ils n'ont connu que 3 phénomènes: Les livres dont vous êtes le héros, la colletion _Chair de poule_ (je crois... bref une série de livres "qui font peur") et Harry Potter. Ce dernier écrasant les deux autres.
- Lors de la sortie du premier volume alors que personne ne connaissait l'auteur et encore moins la série, ils ont de suite repéré le livre parmi tous les autres de par sa qualité d'histoire, d'écriture, etc. Pour reprendre l'expression d'une des libraires, elle a déclaré à ses collègues qu'ils avaient découvert "un auteur". Leur avis étaient partagés par les autres librairies jeunesse et les bibliothèques car ils lui décernaient un prix (le prix sorcière... ça ne s'invente pas!).
- Par la suite ils ont poussé ce livre et le bouche à oreille à fait le reste. Et le raz-de-marée a été accru par la sortie du premier film (à partir du 4ème livre). Mais déjà cette série était un succès. J'ajouterai que c'était à ce point un succès que les éditeurs américains ont demandé au New York Times de créer un classement "livres pour enfants" car ils en avaient assez que leurs livres ne soient plus en tête de ce classement si important aux États-Unis.
- Du côté "bémol": oui à partir d'un certain moment, il y a eu un phénomène de mode. Un enfant se devait de l'avoir lu pour ne pas être exclu à la récré. N'empêche...


Bref... on peut ne pas aimer cette série, mais si elle a eu du succès dès le premier volume, c'est parce qu'elle était très bien écrite, très bien fichue... très bien tout court.

Sinon spud34, pour revenir sur les autres points que tu soulèves:
Dire que tous les livres qui parlent de gentils et méchants traitent du totalitarisme est un brin exagéré.  
Par contre, il n'est pas exagéré de dire que la question est finement abordée par Rowling dans sa série. Cette société où une forme de Big brother se met en place, où l'on doit attester de la pureté de son sang, où certains préfèrent oublier leurs principes plutôt que d'accepter la réalité, où d'autres collaborent et d'autres résistent et j'en passe... non cela ne peut que faire penser à certains événements du XXème siècle. Et je sais qu'en le résumant ainsi, je ne lui rends pas justice. Elle aborde vraiment très bien la question.
Dans la série des parallèles, vous ne trouvez pas que le fait d'être mordu par un garou rappelle un peu le sida? Cela m'a frappé lorsqu'ils vont à l'hôpital et essaient de réconforter le mordu en lui parlant de Lupin.

Quant à en parler dans le fil littéraire... oui ok... j'ai donné mes raisons pour avoir créer un nouveau fil. 

Dernière question spud34, quel est ton avis sur la série en elle-même (pas sur le phénomène)?


A.


----------



## spud34 (29 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Dernière question spud34, quel est ton avis sur la série en elle-même (pas sur le phénomène)?



Je ne suis pas une grande aficionada du genre fantastique en général. Je n'ai ni lu les livres ni vu les films bien qu'ils soient apparemment de très bonne facture. Ce que je remarque, par contre, c'est que quand on est fan de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un (et je m'inclue dans cette description), on lui trouve tout un tas de bienfaits universels, de la limite de l'objectivité, quoi. Vous avez l'air d'y voir une dénonciation des totalitarismes de toutes sortes, soit; mais n'est-ce pas votre interprétation personnelle de la chose seulement? L'auteur voulait-elle réellement faire une oeuvre "engagée"? Pour finir, Hitler est une figure archétypal du méchant, or je reste persuadée que ce genre de "contes" a lui-même besoin de figures archétypales... N' y voyez pas de jugement de valeur, je ne fais que constater!


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas une grande aficionada du genre fantastique en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Je n'ai ni lu les livres ni vu les films bien qu'ils soient apparemment de tr&#232;s bonne facture.


 
 Non, non les films sont de tr&#232;s mauvaises factures... mais va savoir pourquoi je ne suis pas du tout surpris de tes* propos maintenant que j'ai la confirmation que tu n'as pas lu les livres... 
En tout cas, je ne peux que t'encourager &#224; essayer.

 Bon on va faire comme si de rien n'&#233;tait... 



spud34 a dit:


> Ce que je remarque, par contre, c'est que quand on est fan de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un (et je m'inclue dans cette description), on lui trouve tout un tas de bienfaits universels, de la limite de l'objectivit&#233;, quoi.



Pas faux. Et en m&#234;me temps j'ai &#233;t&#233; grand fan d'autres s&#233;ries sans y trouver une raisonnance universelle...
C'est une chose de dire "subjectivement j'ai ador&#233; ce livre, c'est le meilleur que j'ai jamais lu, il me parle, je m'y reconnais", une toute autre de dire "objectivement ce livre est bien &#233;crit, bien construit et tout".
Dans le cas d'HP, je peux dire que non seulement j'ai ador&#233;, mais qu'en plus c'est un livre de qualit&#233;. Je peux d'autant plus affirmer ce second avis, que je ne suis pas le seul &#224; le partager.



spud34 a dit:


> Vous avez l'air d'y voir une d&#233;nonciation des totalitarismes de toutes sortes, soit; mais n'est-ce pas votre interpr&#233;tation personnelle de la chose seulement?



Euh... les similitudes sont un brin trop grandes pour n'&#234;tre qu'une simple interpr&#233;tation de ma part.
D'ailleurs, pour ce que &#231;a vaut, mon analyse est partag&#233;e par d'autres amis lecteurs...
Mais attendons l'avis d'autres lecteurs si tu veux. 



spud34 a dit:


> L'auteur voulait-elle r&#233;ellement faire une oeuvre "engag&#233;e"?



Je ne serais pas surpris du contraire. Surtout lorsque je vois &#224; quel point Rowling prend en compte ses lecteurs. Je suis assez s&#251;r que le petit fond historico-moralisateur n'est pas apparu par hasard.



spud34 a dit:


> Pour finir, Hitler est une figure arch&#233;typal du m&#233;chant, or je reste persuad&#233;e que ce genre de "contes" a lui-m&#234;me besoin de figures arch&#233;typales...



Euh oui... et?
Double "et?" d'ailleurs... Qu'est-ce qu'Hitler vient faire l&#224;? Le Grand M&#233;chant dans Harry Potter n'est pas une d&#233;clinaison d'Hitler... par contre sa venue au pouvoir ne peut que renvoyer &#224; la mont&#233;e des totalitarismes.



spud34 a dit:


> N' y voyez pas de jugement de valeur, je ne fais que constater!



Je ne suis pas s&#251;r &#224; quoi renvoie cela. Si c'est au fait qu'un conte a besoin de figures arch&#233;typales. Certes, c'est un constat largement partag&#233;. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait g&#234;nant pour une d&#233;monstration d'utiliser des arch&#233;types.
Si cela renvoie plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#224; la s&#233;rie HP... il y a un parfum de jugement limite condescendant. Involontaire sans doute, mais c'est ainsi que cela risque d'&#234;tre per&#231;u. 


Val&#224;, val&#224;,

A.

*
D&#233;sol&#233; je me permets de te tutoyer... je viens de voir que nous n'avons qu'un an d'&#233;cart.


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Août 2007)

Deux liens intéressants une fois le livre lu:

- Le chat organisé par l'éditeur avec Rowling

- Le verbatim de l'interview donné par Rowling à NBC

On peut y lire ceci:
*Young voice: *Voldemort's killing of Muggle-borns, it sounds a lot like ethnic cleansing.  How much of the series is a political metaphor?​*J.K. Rowling: *Well, it is a political metaphor.  But  I didn't sit down and think, "I want to recreate Nazi Germany," in the-- in the wizarding world.  Because-- although there are-- quite consciously overtones of Nazi Germany, there are also associations with other political situations.  So I can't really single one out.




A.​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je peux d'autant plus affirmer ce second avis, que je ne suis pas le seul à le partager.


C'est, à proprement parler, ce qui s'appelle un argument de poids.


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est, à proprement parler, ce qui s'appelle un argument de poids.


Et quand ça pèse, c'est lourd..... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et quand ça pèse, c'est lourd..... :casse:


Je ne te le fais pas dire.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Me sens moins seul tiens&#8230;


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2007)

Il y a au moins une chose que l'on ne peut pas retirer &#224; ces bouquins : ils ont donn&#233;s envie de lire a des tas de momes qui jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent &#233;taient plus vers&#233;s sur d'autres supports que le papier.
J'ai offert &#224; l'&#233;poque de sa sortie le coffret des 3 premiers volumes &#224; mon neveu. Je les ais lus avant, histoire de pouvoir en discuter avec lui. Force est de constater que ce n'est pas le pire que l'on puisse parcourir et que l'ensemble est plut&#244;t bien foutu et original. Mais surtout, j'ai eu l'agr&#233;able surprise de voir qu'il avait ensuite achet&#233; de son propre chef les suivants, ce qui m'a un peu sci&#233;. Car hormis son skate le loustic ne s'int&#233;resse pas trop &#224; d'autres choses et l'observer le nez plant&#233; -et avec plaisir- dans des pav&#233;s de plusieurs centaines de pages n'&#233;tait pas, loin de l&#224;, gagn&#233; d'avance.

Maintenant, j'essaie de lui coller dans les pattes du Jules Verne. Pas &#233;vident vu que personne n'en parle ni &#224; l'&#233;cole, ni &#224; la TV. Mais je ne d&#233;sesp&#232;re pas !



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4350891 a dit:
			
		

> Me sens moins seul tiens&#8230;



Sais-tu que tu as un petit c&#244;t&#233; Voldemort ? Sur le forum, tout le monde te craint et personne, jamais, ne prononce ton nom !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Toi, encore un gros mot et je dis *tout* !


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351332 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, encore un gros mot et je dis *tout* !


Oui, oui, oui !!...... :love: :bebe: :bebe:





Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Sais-tu que tu as un petit c&#244;t&#233; Voldemort ? Sur le forum, tout le monde te craint et personne, jamais, ne prononce ton nom !


B_l_ackcat ?!... (  )
Voldemort ?!...
C'est qui ces gonzes ?!...


----------



## Warflo (3 Août 2007)

Je viens de le finir ! :rateau: :love: 
Eh ben c'est bien... Elle conclue cette heptalogie avec beaucoup de style...
Lisez-le ! :love: 
(en plus maintenant je suis bilingue...)


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a au moins une chose que l'on ne peut pas retirer à ces bouquins : ils ont donnés envie de lire a des tas de momes qui jusqu'à présent étaient plus versés sur d'autres supports que le papier.



Vrai... espérons qu'ils comprennent que d'autres livres peuvent autant les passioner.



Amok a dit:


> J'ai offert à l'époque de sa sortie le coffret des 3 premiers volumes à mon neveu. Je les ais lus avant, histoire de pouvoir en discuter avec lui.



Tu n'as pas eu envie de poursuivre?



Amok a dit:


> Force est de constater que ce n'est pas le pire que l'on puisse parcourir et que l'ensemble est plutôt bien foutu et original.



C'est même très bien foutu à tous les niveaux... 



Amok a dit:


> Maintenant, j'essaie de lui coller dans les pattes du Jules Verne. Pas évident vu que personne n'en parle ni à l'école, ni à la TV. Mais je ne désespère pas !



Bon courage. J'en discutais avec mon libraire... est-ce que ces livres ont encore ce qu'il faut pour intéresser la jeune génération?
Pas sûr que ce qui nous a plu leur plaira...




Warflo a dit:


> Je viens de le finir ! :rateau: :love:
> Eh ben c'est bien... Elle conclue cette heptalogie avec beaucoup de style...
> Lisez-le ! :love:
> (en plus maintenant je suis bilingue...)



Un autre mérite de la série! 

Bon si tu n'as pas vu, il y a des liens plus haut qui t'intéresseront.
Au fait, tu l'avais vue venir cette fin?

A.


----------



## teo (8 Août 2007)

*Spoiler ci-dessous, vous &#234;tes avertis...*












*Spoiler ci-dessous, toujours s&#251;r de vouloir lire ?*


Je l'ai fini cette nuit. J'ai appr&#233;ci&#233; d'autant plus qu'il ne respectait pas la sacro-sainte et ennuyeuse ann&#233;e scolaire. Bien &#233;crit, pas trop long, 605 pages, &#231;a va... on est pas &#224; 766 pages du pr&#233;c&#233;dent. De plus j'&#233;tais en concurrence avec Ma&#239;wen qui avait 150 pages d'avance et au bord de la pistoche ou par sms, on se r&#233;galait de "J'en suis &#224; la page 150, 3e paragraphe"... Bref, un vrai plaisir de vacances, un roman de gare bien foutu, j'ai appr&#233;ci&#233; l'ensemble et, depuis 2001 o&#249; j'ai d&#233;couvert Harry Potter, j'ai gentiment progress&#233; en anglais.

Ca ne m'&#233;tonnerait pas qu'elle nous en ponde d'autres, l'&#233;crivaine. Plus tard. A l'arriv&#233;e de Teddy Lupin, on se dit _"Oh comme parrain je prendrais qui ? Harry serait pas mal..."_ Et l&#224; on recommencerait pour quelques &#233;pisodes, on appellerait &#231;a "_20 ans apr&#232;s_", &#231;a c'est d&#233;j&#224; lu, ce ferait un tandem g&#233;nial  mais je n'y crois pas encore... il me faudra quelques rumeurs pour faire murir l'id&#233;e 

J'avais eu quelques id&#233;es qui se sont r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;es exactes (pas peu fier en posant le bouquin ). J'&#233;tais dans le vrai quant &#224; la mort de Harry (mais est-il vraiment mort ? ) &#224; l'apparition des _Deathly Hallows_ ou d&#232;s le 6e tome, que Severus Snape &#233;tait en fait un m&#233;chant au service de Dumbledore et qu'il trahissait _Who-Know-Who_ d'une fa&#231;on tr&#232;s convaincante... Mais la Mrs. R a bien fait marin&#233; et m&#234;me si je me doutais de quelques trucs, le plaisir de la d&#233;couverte n'a pas &#233;t&#233; gach&#233;, j'aurai pas imagin&#233; que la mort de Dumbledore avait &#233;t&#233; planifi&#233; de si longue date... La chute des Malfoy &#233;tait elle aussi pr&#233;visible et comme pr&#233;vu, elle a permis une petite surprise pour la fin, pas directement celle que je pensais, mais une autre, plus indirecte, tout aussi plausible. Voldemort est parfait, la fin est superbe, c'est le scorpion qui se pique lui m&#234;me car il est trop esclave de ses propres tours, de ses mauvais r&#233;flexes: il ne comprend rien et quand on ne comprend rien, on finit par en payer le prix fort. J'ai trouv&#233; que la mort de _Nagini_/Horcrux un peu trop rapide mais quand m&#234;me cr&#233;dible.
Puis avec l'id&#233;e de s'adresser &#224; lui en l'appelant par son vrai nom, _Riddle_ dans les derniers, derniers moments, Harry est celui qui avec Dumbledore termine la d&#233;sacralisation du m&#233;chant et le renvoie &#224; ses origines et &#224; sa mortalit&#233;, loin du fantasme de la soci&#233;t&#233; des sorciers, tout aussi effray&#233;s et l&#226;che que certains Muggles. Le plus grand sorcier &#233;limin&#233; par lui-m&#234;me, par ignorance, b&#234;tise ou haine. Entre Tom, Snape et lui m&#234;me, enfants abandonn&#233;s, dont _Hogwarth_ a &#233;t&#233; la maison, le refuge, c'est trois destins diff&#233;rents, trois possibilit&#233;s de vie et de mort. A chacun le choix a &#233;t&#233; offert et pris. Et les comptes sold&#233;s. Son 2e fils malgr&#233; toutes les horreurs que Snape lui a fait lors de son temps &#224; Hogwarth, portera comme 2e pr&#233;nom, Severus, en souvenir et respect. La chute et le pardon, on est pas loin d'un Anakin Skywalker (et toujours par amour...).

J'ai une grande faiblesse pour Albus Dumbledore. Il repr&#233;sente la sagesse et les erreurs lourdements punies, la maturit&#233; et la jeunesse aussi: on est jamais &#224; l'abri de soi-m&#234;me semble-t-il vouloir dire &#224; Harry dans chaque page du livre scandale qui bouleverse l'ex &#233;tudiant, perdu, seul avec ces deux amis, en fuite. Harry lui, a pay&#233; le prix pour apprendre, depuis son enfance mais il a &#233;t&#233; aim&#233; et prot&#233;g&#233;, sans doute plus qu'aucun autre car il devait r&#233;ussir, &#224; tout prix car lui seul en &#233;tait capable. Et il peut enfin se reposer. Mais il est toujours &#224; l'affut, portant sa main au front, bien apr&#232;s la fin de l'histoire, en revenant du quai 9 3/4 de _King's Cross Station_ o&#249; il retrouve l'espace de quelques minutes quelques  vieux amis devant le _Hogwarth's Express_...

Merci pour cela, Mrs.


----------

